

Difference between F5, Control F5, Click+Reload in various browsers - chime
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/385367/whats-the-difference-between-hit-f5-and-ctrl-f5-in-browser/385491#385491

======
reedlaw
I find it irritating that there's no way to force an update in Chrome other
than clicking on the wrench icon-->Options-->Under the Hood-->Clear browsing
data...-->Empty the cache->Clear browsing data. I used to imagine I was
forcing an update by shift-clicking the refresh button, but now I know I was
only fooling myself.

~~~
stanleydrew
A lot has changed since Chrome 1.0.154.48. See this Chrome issue thread:
<http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=1906>. I think one could
always force a reload with Ctrl+F5.

------
lini
The question misses one point - a full (no-cache) refresh in Firefox is done
with Ctrl+Shift+R. Most (if not all) browsers support Ctrl+r for refreshing
the page as well, but i'm not sure what headers are sent in each one.

------
ivank
There are some related notes about reload at
[http://neugierig.org/software/chromium/notes/2010/02/reload....](http://neugierig.org/software/chromium/notes/2010/02/reload.html)

As an aside, F5 in Firefox 3+ has a long-standing bug with iframes: the new
iframe src= in the DOM structure is ignored, and Firefox makes a request to an
older iframe src=. This also happens after session recovery. Another bug
claims that iframe targets are sometimes mixed up, which implies some broken
internal cache.

~~~
m_eiman
I've seen the last case on my "what are people Liking" page which consists of
a bunch of iframes served by Facebook. Good to know it only affects FF.

------
epochwolf
Well, I was moderately annoyed to find out that only browsers on Windows XP
were tested.

~~~
user24
well why don't you do some tests and post them up somewhere instead of just
complaining!

